# Me this year.."The Fly!"



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Love it! I've always wanted to do an insectoid hybrid or alien costume.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL, omg awesome dude!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Clicked hoping for the 50's version. You nailed it!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice! Did you make the head and hand?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Omg, that is wonderful! Your daughter looks pretty darn wonderful too!!!!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow that is great! Did you make the mask or buy it?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

So original......


----------



## Dr. Jitters (Nov 6, 2015)

Awesome! I've been wanting to do a fly costume for a while. Good job.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Classic! I like it!


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

ravenworks69 said:


> My youngest daughter and I at a trunk or treat
> View attachment 266394
> 
> View attachment 266395



Thats perfect! Nice to see someone acknowledge the original and true 'The Fly' for once.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If I had this costume in my Haunt, I would have the "Spanish" version.


----------

